# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  SmartMoto v4.25 World's first & exclusive solution for Motorola EX-series models.

## mohamed73

Dear users, 
We are glad to inform you that new version of الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] is released. With this update we provide the following benefits:   *World's first and exclusive to Smart-Clip. Released Read Codes* option for the following Motorola EX-series models with MTK platform:* *EX112**EX115**EX122**EX126**EX128**EX211**EX212**WX345* 
* *Read all type of codes: NP, NSP, SP, CP, SIMP, NS-SP, SIM-C*  *Warning!*
Due to some FW versions inconsistency the freshly unlocked phone can request the code again after being rebooted. 
Users with *WX345* that unlocked their phones via “direct unlock” option without saving backup and now have *issues with network detect* – please contact us for tests.*Added Read/Write flash and Format FFS options for the next two MTK-based models:* *EX211**WX345*  *Warning!*
Please remember that *backup must be saved before performing Format FFS* and *writing flash*  to the other phone. Otherwise, the handset may have difficulties with  network detect. This issue happens due to some firmware versions  inconsistency. We will try to find a solution to it in near future.*Improved “write backup” procedure for the NAND flash memory phones with 512 page size to the phone with page size 2048.*
Other words, from now, the backup file saved from the handset with page  size 512 can be flashed to the phone with page size 2048.  *Smart-Clip ON!*

----------

